# Where can I get a 54mm naked PF for DTP?



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

I know there are several older posts kicking around about 54mm naked portafilters but ive not seen anything conclusive about how to get one. I don't have the capacity to do the manual change to a normal pf but i'm aware some people have done it.

So does anyone know either where I can get one or anyone who can make the change to a spare if I was to buy one?


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

When you know please let me know, at this rate im going to get a new one and mod it myself


----------



## holdtheonions (May 5, 2016)

All I can say is drilling one is a bear if you don't have the right bit. I used a diamond tipper I already had in the bin and easily took over an hour to work through it. But I didn't have to buy a new bit ;-)


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

@holdtheonions hi, so am i right in thinking that drill then bore round in a circle?


----------



## holdtheonions (May 5, 2016)

benjbob said:


> @holdtheonions hi, so am i right in thinking that drill then bore round in a circle?


Sorry, I used "bit" generically, I actually meant a diamond hole saw that I had used previously for drilling a hole in ceramic tile for a shower head. Cut through ceramic like butter, but cut through the steel portafilter like I was using a butter knife. That said, it did make it through...eventually, with plenty of grit left over, and they are far cheaper than carbide. Other thought, I don't know if a carbide tipped hole saw would get all the way through or not, so could get costly if need several to do the job, I don't know the answer. Might be worthwhile to visit a machinist forum and get some feedback there before buying something, unless someone here can speak to it.

I think I understand what you are saying though, and honestly don't know if that would be easier or not. You might start by trying to drill a hole on the inside of the portafilter midway between the spout and wall and see how easy/difficult it is to drill with what you have, then go to plan B if too difficult. Added benefit being if you decide not to proceed further then the outside won't be monkeyed up.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Might be worth checking out local machine shops for prices. Would be alot easier with a drill press or possibly even a lathe.


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

I may be able to find a cheap portable to give it a test







i have diamond tipped drill set for stainless so hmmmmm might have to just wait and see


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

I can't wait for their to be enough DTPs out there that we start to get third party parts and accessories. Apart from a naked PF, I'd like to see a high quality tamper that is designed to fit in the holder just like the stock tamper.

I'd also like to see a drip tray that takes up the space currently occupied by the hidden bits and bobs tray. My drip tray is always filling up and then spilling yucky water into the hidden drawer and making a mess. I'd be happy to lose the hidden drawer and have a drip tray that's two or three times the size. It should be simple enough to make.


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

I would happily sacrifice that little tray at the back ha, maybe we should put it to the makers


----------

